
Ancient Underground Cities of Turkey - georgecmu
http://www.xpeditionsmagazine.com/magazine/articles/turkey/turkey.html
======
jorkos
exploring some of these on a 3 month trip to Turkey in the late 90's was
definitely a highlight of all travels i've had; get there if you can and give
yourself time in the region if you can

